# What is the superior dessert?



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Sily said:


> cheese & honey.


I made a munchie platter last night. Those were two of the main ingredients.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Grass jelly in your boba tea is where it’s at yo!


If you say so. I just saw grass bowl. My bad.  Skimming when reading and trigger response fingers are a bad habit of mine.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Just read it again. No thanks


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Gamine said:


> Just read it again. No thanks


Probably doesn’t help that the grass jelly is black and looks like one block of blackness LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Gamine said:


> If you say so. I just saw grass bowl. My bad.  Skimming when reading and trigger response fingers are a bad habit of mine.


Extroverts gonna be extroverted ^^


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> That shit hella expensive here yo, $22 per bowl


That's pain. 

I bought one for $14 sorta recently and then built my own the next day. I didn't have any of the fruit and just subbed out the tea infusion with plain coffee, but it was still good. Bet it was like $1 a serving.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Extroverts gonna be extroverted ^^


Nice try. If you say so. Coronitas in affect. I just snapped the connector for my headphones off in my device as well. What does that say?


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Thread title appropriate

Strawberry Cheesecake










I am not big on sweets so

Red velvet cake 










German Chocolate Cake











Powdered Strawberry Filled Doughnuts


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

The ones that would be considered sweet and I eat more often than any listed is- Red or green apples and chunky peanut butter. Sometimes honey mixed in the peanut butter as well.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Me watching y’all name fruit as a dessert. 

All of my faves just contain heavy whipping cream, condensed milk, evaporated milk, butter, sugar, eggs, flour and vanilla extract, etc.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

OrchidSugar said:


> Me watching y’all name fruit as a dessert.
> 
> All of my faves just contain heavy whipping cream, condensed milk, evaporated milk, butter, sugar, eggs, flour and vanilla extract, etc.


I just realized the thread title after a drink was listed.  I prefer spicy. Sweet is sweet and fruit is sweet. Add PB and honey and


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Last one... I like these on occasion. Esp the ones to the left


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

@Gamine honestly every thing you named is on my top list, from the cheesecake to the red velvet to the chocolate and chocolate cake...

Even the peanut butter and apples. Except, since I feel comfortable eating it for breakfast I didn’t consider it a dessert


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

OrchidSugar said:


> @Gamine honestly every thing you named is on my top list, from the cheesecake to the red velvet to the chocolate and chocolate cake...
> 
> Even the peanut butter and apples. Except, since I feel comfortable eating it for breakfast I didn’t consider it a dessert


I do not eat breakfast but, early lunch and have had it many a times for lunch. It is what I would consider sweet? I associate that with dessert. I see your point though.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

OrchidSugar said:


> Me watching y’all name fruit as a dessert.


Not sure if trolling


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Anything non-chocolate flavoured will do. I like chocolates but not when used as flavouring for other dessert.

Tiramisu is an easy pick: 









This red bean ice cream sandwich in particular:








Mochi ice cream:









Crème brûlée:


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Miharu said:


> Anything non-chocolate flavoured will do. I like chocolates but not when used as flavouring for other dessert.
> 
> Tiramisu is an easy pick:
> View attachment 912722
> ...


Miharu got some good tastes in desserts, red bean fish and ice cream mochi are almost worth losing abs for


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

ENTJudgement said:


> Miharu got some good tastes in desserts, red bean fish and ice cream mochi are almost worth losing abs for


Can confirm. I don’t have abs. I have an ab. It spans the entire stomach area. 🤰🏻


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

1. Italian Donut dipped in fudge or raspberry.

2. A Yogurt Bar, or Shake (Rather have this than ice cream). Or orange julius.

3. ‘Good’ Cheesecake (like not cheap shit in a box, gotta be either homemade or restaurant quality). Or a Brownie. Either or is equal to me.

4. Chocolate Ice Cream

5. Oatmeal Raisin Cookie

6. Banana, Raisin, or Zucchini Bread

7. Salted Carmel Dark Chocolate. I usually prefer dark chocolate. Milk chocolate tastes like straight sugar to me

8. Churro

I do not have much of a sweet tooth. Exception is once a month. I notice a lot of what I do like that is on the dessert side of things, is often more basic or older fashion simple. I scoop frosting off of cakes. While I think some pies flavoring can taste good, I usually cannot stand that much goo in my mouth as far as bite to pastry ratio, so I scoop half the filling out of pies. Geez I am finicky.

But honestly Id rather get a loaded bloody mary, craft beer, red wine, or a margarita if I am out to eat for my dessert, thats my dessert .


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

shameless said:


> 4. Chocolate Ice Cream


Chocolate Ice cream > Vanilla gang.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not huge on sweets.
But I do like:

Maple bacon donuts










cheesecake










Cranberry bliss bars. You can only get these from starbucks during the holidays, but I found a tweeked a recipe online so I make them year round.










Chantilly cake









Jammy dodgers












I like to bake sweets (because I love to cook in general) more than I like to eat them. I hear see or see things I'd like to try but it would be wasteful to make something only to take one bite out of it. None of my boys or my husband like them much either. Thankfully my best friend is a bottomless pit with a sweet tooth that won't die. He reaps the rewards lol

(i'd still choose a bacon jalapeno cheeseburger and fries over any of these tbh)


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Cheesecakes and pancakes/crepes. Oh, and how could I almost forget. Danish fucking pastries! I just an orgasm in my brain thinking about it! Fuck! They don't really do danish pastries out here Turkey like that... Right! I'm off to youtube. Time to learn how to make that braided maple and pecan thing.

OOOOOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!

I just remembered the best dessert I have ever had. There's this Portuguese bakery at the end of Golborne Road. They make this egg tart... When you bite into it. You're transported away from the cold and rainy streets of London and taken on a culinary journey to sunny Lisbon. You become surrounded by orange groves and apple trees. Blue skies and lush land scapes. The scent of the ocean calling you to the beach.

And then you're done with the last bite and you're flung back into London. So you get another egg tart. And you keep getting more and more until they run out. And that's when you book the first of many flights to Portugal.

Your wife calls you, asking what's taking you so long. Ah, yes. The plan was that you would pop in and grab some baked goods while she brewed some coffee. Ah, the poor fool. She has no idea the bliss you've just experienced. You could try to explain, but she would never understand. Best to just hang up and catch your flight. So long, my love. So long.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> Cheesecakes and pancakes/crepes. Oh, and how could I almost forget. Danish fucking pastries! I just an orgasm in my brain thinking about it! Fuck! They don't really do danish pastries out here Turkey like that... Right! I'm off to youtube. Time to learn how to make that braided maple and pecan thing.
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!
> 
> ...


How come ur username is ENFPathetic but ur ESFP


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> How come ur username is ENFPathetic but ur ESFP


He made the opposite mistake as me, typed an ESFP as ENFP lol.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

I can’t vote, this decision is overwhelming and I can actually make decisions contrary to being INFP.

I get tiramisu a lot from 85 degrees bakery and pair it with an unsweetened passionfruit green tea.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

CAKE


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

JennyJukes said:


> CAKE


Shoulda been red velvet inside haha


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> How come ur username is ENFPathetic but ur ESFP


I thought I was ENFP when I joined the site.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Vanilla soufflé 
Pasteis de nata (Portuguese custard tart)
Kanafeh
Flan 
crème brûlée
Honey Lavender ice cream at Bi -rites
Passion fruit ricotta cake 
Scones with Devonshire cream and olallieberry jam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> CAKE


Looks like a titan baby lool


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Cinnabons.
Not the cardboard shitswirls you can pay for at the supermarket, a fresh piping hot and properly dressed _Cinnabon_









Behold, unravel to experience pure joy.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Not really a huge dessert person but when I am, my favorites are mascarpone cheesecake with fruit, banana's foster, and cannolis. Oh, there are these almond cookie things too that they sell at the Italian market but idk what they're called. It's almost like a chocolate or hazelnut/coffee mousse wrapped in a sheet of like a sticky preline, and then the ends dipped in chocolate, but not to be confused with a cannoli.


----------



## skyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

France : Saint Honore









England : Sticky-toffee-pudding (strangely, it is really good)









Italy : Tiramisu









Greece (and other): Baklava


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

skyboy said:


> France : Saint Honore
> View attachment 912744
> 
> 
> ...


I like that you provided pics. shall try to do so as well.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Mascarpone cake:













Bananas foster in a crepe 










That rum glaze is really what makes it. 

Cannolis are one of those things that taste better than it looks....










Oof, I love these too.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

This is what I’m currently eating.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Actually, I have another contender.
A boiled sweet potato with the skin on.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Necrofantasia said:


> Cinnabons.
> Not the cardboard shitswirls you can pay for at the supermarket, a fresh piping hot and properly dressed _Cinnabon_
> View attachment 912743
> 
> ...


🐱


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Fried fruit with ice cream (in Asian restaurants)
Chocolate soufflé with vanilla ice cream
Cinnamon rolls with vanilla
Fruits with english cream

Also qualifies as dessert:
Strawberries/blueberries in gin tonic


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Antiparticle said:


> Also qualifies as dessert:
> Strawberries/blueberries in gin tonic


#alcoholic :3


----------

